

YC applicants:how far along are you in your biz? - ashleyreddy

I'm just taking a quick poll.
Myself, I'm launching a private beta this week.
www.paperhater.com.
======
zbruhnke
Getting basic functionality done now. I literally thought of the idea just a
couple weeks before I filled out the app so I will have a demo done before
interview time, but a public beta will not release probably for at least
another month or two.

I have multiple ideas in multiple stages of development, like most devs do i'm
sure, however I applied with what I thought was the most promising idea that
will monetize easier than others.

~~~
cmykgrayscale
I think one should work on ideas which they are more passionate about than
worrying about monetization. Hard work will pay itself.

~~~
zbruhnke
I am certainly passionate about my idea ... since it came to me I have done
nothing but eat sleep and breathe this idea. I own a tech consulting firm by
trade and have literally sent my employees out to do jobs I would usually do
myself just so I could spend more time working on this project.

That is part of the reason I chose it to apply to YC. I was not "looking" for
an idea to pitch to YC, but I felt I could benefit greatly from YC. In most
cases when I think of a new idea I bootstrap it and work for an exit without
outside investors (I've already had a decent exit in the software industry)
however I felt that YC experience could

A. Help me build a network in SV where I plan on moving in the near future
anyway B. Get insight some of the greatest minds in our industry C. Have an
experience which I felt could not be matched in any bootstrapped company,
because of the opportunity to meet other likeminded individuals who share my
interests and passion for technology.

------
niico
Im about to launch a 200+ user private beta for <http://www.yiipu.com> this
week too.

------
notAdvertising
Launched V.1.0 in August

Launching v.1.1 next week

<http://www.supertrainerhq.com>

~~~
ashleyreddy
Pretty site. How many signups do you have?

~~~
notAdvertising
Over 100 so far. Haven't implemented the social media aspect that will really
kick it off.

Still looking for a little bit of money to get that done!

Hopefully that could happen at the YC.

~~~
niico
I love your idea and your homepage design! I tried and it seems a little hard
to figure out what to do in each page. Maybe add more info, tips, tutorials,
etc.

